# My tipping complaints



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Some people tip, most people don't. While many I don't expect it, some actually erk me. 

I realize a few things about tippers:

a) most young people, students for example, don't tip.
b) pool riders are expecting the cheapest fares, and they never seem to tip either.

Those things are expected, and many times why I avoid pool rides anyways as people on them are there for a cheap ride, but somehow I still ask myself this question.. 'You saved so much money on the cheap pool ride, why are you also saving the tip'? Some people even tell me how the ride was so cheap, but yet no tip. It is what it is.

The things that erk me are things like this:

You get this very well off man who has a summer house here and spends winters in Florida, on his boat. He tells me that he took a cab to visit his friends and remembered how much he hated cabs. The cars are old, the drivers don't use navigation, etc. I take him in a nice clean like new car, door to door service, maybe 1/2 the cost of a cab, and that man doesn't tip. He's old enough to know and can certainly afford it. I do have signs in my car that I appreciate the tips like any other service, so its not like he didn't know or think of it.

Next on the shit list is this woman who's boss pays for her Lyft rides. She was doing work in Boston, I took her home. She was very happy to charge her phone on the way, and said she could use a drink so I offered her my bottle of water which she gladly accepted. Very nice lady, don't get me wrong, working for a living and while I didn't think of anything as its a Lyft, when I checked my account later I was shocked that she actually pushed "No Tip" because the app prompts you for the tip after rating the driver, which I'm sure she rated me a 5. I rated her a 5, we had a wonderful conversation, I just can't believe she pushed "no tip" and its not even her bill, its paid for by the office. Man that's like going out to eat on the office tab at a restaurant and putting Zero for the tip for the waitress...

Another was a bartender that I took to work. He complained to me how he spends $15 to take the Lyft ride to work because he couldn't get off his PC in time (was killing time) to take public transportation. Said that his first $15 he earns basically has to go to pay for the ride, I said you get tips though and that should help and he agreed, but of course he ended up pushing "no tip" when he got out of the ride. I had half a mind to go to his bar, get a drink or two (I know where he works, took him there) and put Zero for the tip, maybe draw 5 stars. Those people in the service industry should know better. If you can't afford the Lyft ride, then get off your PC sooner and take public transportation to work, simple as that. Don't SAVE my tip, as I'm sure at your job you wouldn't be happy if people ordering drinks paid the exact amounts you asked for.

-=>Raja.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

b) you shouldn't be accepting pool rides - you'll never make any money.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

thanks for posting. I read all the threads here about people making HUGE $ in tips and glad I am not alone. We need more posts highlighting the tip problem with Rideshare. 5* to you


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

rbort said:


> Some people tip, most people don't. While many I don't expect it, some actually erk me.
> 
> I realize a few things about tippers:
> 
> ...


Useless I know, but no tip , no 5 stars, no exceptions. Uber don't care and therefore neither do I.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Less than 1/3 of trips will have tips even on good days. We need to replace the lie (tips are included in the fare) with the truth, but understand many don't have cash. I plan to soon order the square for credit card tips... I hope it isn't difficult to use. I've gotten tired of wondering if "sorry, I have no cash" is a lie, or if given the option they would tip with a cc. If it is a hassle, but gets me $3 a day, it will be worth it.


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

> I've gotten tired of wondering if "sorry, I have no cash" is a lie, or if given the option they would tip with a cc.


So far, with one sample, its been a lie. I had this lady in my car, her husband divorced her. He went with another woman pretty quick, but he still gives her a good alimony and pays for her cell phone. She was going home from work, taking an Uber ride with me. She asked if I could stop her by the store to buy a couple of things before heading home. I said sure. I felt bad for her, I was trying to be nice. We detoured to the store and I shut the car off and waited while she shopped. It wasn't very long, probably a good 5 minute up to 10 minutes max, then she came out. I took her home, we had a good talk, whatever, everything was cool. We got there and she said thanks for the great ride, I would give you a tip but I don't have any cash. I said no problem I got the debit/credit card reader (the square), you can enter any amount and swipe and you're done. She said sorry she didn't have any cash and walked out. I think the "I don't have any cash" was an excuse to be honest, not a fear of using the card reader. We spend a 1/2 hour talking together and you get to know and have a feel for people. I thought for sure she would tip me for waiting for her to shop, and she thought she would use the excuse of no cash to get out of it.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

rbort said:


> Some people tip, most people don't. While many I don't expect it, some actually erk me.
> 
> I realize a few things about tippers:
> 
> ...


Wow! Very well said....


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

rbort said:


> So far, with one sample, its been a lie. I had this lady in my car, her husband divorced her. He went with another woman pretty quick, but he still gives her a good alimony and pays for her cell phone. She was going home from work, taking an Uber ride with me. She asked if I could stop her by the store to buy a couple of things before heading home. I said sure. I felt bad for her, I was trying to be nice. We detoured to the store and I shut the car off and waited while she shopped. It wasn't very long, probably a good 5 minute up to 10 minutes max, then she came out. I took her home, we had a good talk, whatever, everything was cool. We got there and she said thanks for the great ride, I would give you a tip but I don't have any cash. I said no problem I got the debit/credit card reader (the square), you can enter any amount and swipe and you're done. She said sorry she didn't have any cash and walked out. I think the "I don't have any cash" was an excuse to be honest, not a fear of using the card reader. We spend a 1/2 hour talking together and you get to know and have a feel for people. I thought for sure she would tip me for waiting for her to shop, and she thought she would use the excuse of no cash to get out of it.
> 
> -=>Raja.


Riders wonder why I don't stop at the store (even quickie-marts) or go through drive throughs, etc - it's because I've done it recently enough to know I get burned 99% of the time. The wound is still fresh and no, I don't want to wait for you to get your late night food at 2 am - I know you're going to stiff me on the tip!

Side note - Just this past Saturday night, I told them to tip me up front if they expected me to wait for one of 6 passengers to get out and get food... told them I've been burned EVERY time someone promised me a tip. Then the ladies in the car decided they would rather get out than go wait for him to get food... so no food, ride was shortened by 3 or 4 miles (2.5x surge) and no tip. And yes, at 2.5x waiting is almost worth it - but with the chance at the next ride also being 2.5x I wanted to get as many rides as possible (all my rides are less than 3-5 miles in a college town).


----------



## oldmanuber (Mar 27, 2017)

rbort said:


> So far, with one sample, its been a lie. I had this lady in my car, her husband divorced her. He went with another woman pretty quick, but he still gives her a good alimony and pays for her cell phone. She was going home from work, taking an Uber ride with me. She asked if I could stop her by the store to buy a couple of things before heading home. I said sure. I felt bad for her, I was trying to be nice. We detoured to the store and I shut the car off and waited while she shopped. It wasn't very long, probably a good 5 minute up to 10 minutes max, then she came out. I took her home, we had a good talk, whatever, everything was cool. We got there and she said thanks for the great ride, I would give you a tip but I don't have any cash. I said no problem I got the debit/credit card reader (the square), you can enter any amount and swipe and you're done. She said sorry she didn't have any cash and walked out. I think the "I don't have any cash" was an excuse to be honest, not a fear of using the card reader. We spend a 1/2 hour talking together and you get to know and have a feel for people. I thought for sure she would tip me for waiting for her to shop, and she thought she would use the excuse of no cash to get out of it.
> 
> -=>Raja.


I thought you said you felt bad for her.


----------

